# Try and make me!



## ReformedWretch (Jun 2, 2006)

While working on my childcare book I've been reading some others. I recently finished one that I found very good titled "Try and make me!" On the cover is a small boy who looks angry.

What I am discovering though is that amongst residential childcare workers there are many who seem to feel the way this boy does on the cover of this book anytime you try and discuss issues and concerns with them

Maybe I should change the focus of my book and make this my cover?


----------

